# Zwischenablage



## twtimew (10. Februar 2005)

Hallo

Ich hab in einen String f Werte gespeichert.
Wie kann ich diese in die Zwischenablage kopieren?

MFG

timew


----------



## azrael07 (10. Februar 2005)

Hi,

  du kannst es z.B. so machen: 

  #include <Clipbrd.hpp>

  char String[80] = "wert1 wert2 wert3";

  Clipboard()->SetTextBuf(String);

  (Funktioniert im Borland C++Builder 6 warscheinlich auch bei dir)


----------



## BadMourning (10. Februar 2005)

Das ist der Grund, warum ich im Builder programmiere, weil da alles so
wunderbar einfach ist. Und so eine Antwort bekommt man halt, wenn man 
keine Angaben zum verwendeten Editor macht.

Falls du mit Visual programmierst, hier ein Link der dir weiterhelfen könnte.
(Stichwort: Clipboard, das heißt Zwischenablage)

MSDN Clipboard 

Meinem Verständnis nach solltest du mit den Funktionen OpenClipboard(), SetClipboardData() und CloseClipboard() auskommen, aber keine Garantie,
ich hab noch nie was damit gemacht...

BadMourning


----------



## twtimew (11. Februar 2005)

ne ne passt schon hab genau den cbuilder 6

danke!


----------

